# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Razas de Maíz en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

INFOGRAFIA.jpg   El Perú es el país con mayor diversidad de maíz del mundo.Maíz peruano tiene gran variedad de formas, colores, tamaños y texturas de sus granos.Nuestro país posee alrededor de 50 razas de maíces.  _Estudio muestra la cantidad de razas de maíz que posee cada zona, como es el caso del "Maíz gigante del Cusco" que es el de mayor presencia a nivel nacional y ha sido identificado en 22 regiones._ 
El Ministerio del Ambiente, presentó el mapa de razas de maíz del Perú que muestra la distribución y concentración del gran número de variedades de este producto a nivel nacional. 
Este mapa ha sido elaborado por el Ministerio del Ambiente en base a la información proporcionada por el Programa Cooperativo de Investigación en Maíz de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina. 
Ricardo Sevilla, del Instituto Nacional  de Investigación Agraria  de la Universidad Agraria La Molina,  señaló que  el Perú posee  alrededor de 50 razas de maíces.  
“Esto nos convierte en  el país con mayor  diversidad debido a sus formar, colores, tamaño y textura de grano. Tenemos una riqueza fenotípica con una gran potencialidad”, manifestó. 
Agregó además, que  el maíz  blanco del Cuzco es la raza que ha alcanzado mayores índices de exportación en los últimos años, teniendo  como principales mercados países como:  Japón, España y Holanda. 
Mientras que  el caso del  Maíz  Morado - segundo en la lista de exportaciones- se dirige principalmente al Japón, siendo utilizado  como un pigmento natural para  alimentos y bebidas”, señaló Sevilla.  
El mapa muestra la cantidad de razas de maíz que posee cada zona, como es el caso del  “Maíz gigante del Cusco”  que es el de mayor  presencia a nivel nacional  y  ha sido identificado en 22 regiones, seguido por el Maíz Confite Puntiagudo ubicado en 19 regiones y que por sus características es considerado el más pequeño, alcanzando un tamaño de 8cm. 
Otros maíces que tienen una presencia bastante representativa son el Huancavelicano, el Morocho y el Paro, que se encuentran en más de 16 regiones. 
Con respecto a su tamaño, el maíz  Piricinco que crece en San Martin, Huánuco, Loreto y Ucayali, es considerado el  más grande  y  mide alrededor de 29 cm. 
Entre los maíces de mayor acogida en el mercado internacional figuran  el Maíz Gigante del Cuzco, que cada año va aumentando sus niveles de exportación  y  que en el 2009 alcanzó valores de US$ 9’782,821 dólares,  además del maíz Morado que llegó a superar el  US$ 1’689,898  dólares, en el mismo año. 
Existen  también algunas razas que han sido consideradas en peligro de extinción debido a que se colectan con muy baja frecuencia, como el maíz  Huachano y el  Jora que crece en la costa y el maíz Enano  de  Madre de Dios. 
Cabe señalar que el maíz  se clasifica en razas,  diferenciándose entre ellas por su morfología, adaptación y utilización. 
Con este estudio  ha quedado además demostrado, se sostiene, que  si las razas se mejoran genéticamente en la región de origen, no se pierden. 
Además, el  alto porcentaje de razas nativas que se están comercializando a precios que hacen rentable el cultivo esta  asegurando su mantenimiento in-situ. 
Asimismo, el mejoramiento genético de las razas está permitiendo responder a la demanda y así  asegurar beneficios económicos para  la población más pobre del país. 
La única raza que no figura en el mapa es el maíz Rabo de Zorro, debido a que se ha identificado que esta es más bien una malformación de la mazorca  debido a la costumbre de seleccionar para semilla las mazorcas más grandes, lo que produce mazorcas flexibles en la descendencia. 
Para la realización de este estudio  se ha  incluido colectas de maíz realizadas desde 1952 a 1989, en 24 departamentos  y 118 provincias.  *Fuente: RPP** * Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Artículo: Ministerio del Ambiente presentó mapa de razas del maíz en el Perú Artículo: Producción de maíz amarillo duro creció en 11 regiones del Perú durante enero, según INEI Artículo: 1,2 millones de toneladas de maíz amarillo transgénico ingresó al Perú Cuatro países se sumaron a destinos de exportaciones de maíz morado del Perú

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Muy bueno el articulo, es impresionante la cantidad de razas o ecotipos de maices que tiene el Perú. 
México, otro centro de origen del maiz, opto por la alternativa transgenicos, corriendo un tremendo riesgo de contaminar su patriminio genético y la biodiversidad. 
Por estas más de 50 razas de maices nativos " Perú Libre de Transgénicos" 
Eso si para que esta frase, no sea sólo un slogan, se debe establecer un sistema de protección nacional, controlando y evitando que ingresen al país semillas transgénicas, incluso esto considera a los maices transgénicos importados desde USA, Argentina.
Será necesario contar con laboratorios y técnicas moleculares que permitan detectar semillas transgénicas de las que no lo son, el MINAGRI, a través de SENASA deberán fiscalizar e inspeccionar los embarques, la biodiversidad del Perú debe ser protegida, mejorada y sostenida en el tiempo.

----------

